# What were your GROSS SALES for 2004, If any?



## PenWorks (Dec 30, 2004)

What were your gross sales for 2004?


----------



## Fred in NC (Dec 30, 2004)

Three shows, last was the best.


----------



## PenWorks (Dec 30, 2004)

With the year winding down, some folks actually keep books & records.  I scene a simular poll on the Yahoo site. But what a better time to do this, at the end of the year, when most of us just had our best month for sales. Then again, allot of us just do it, to do IT, and don't sell, but turn for the enjoyment and give their work away.

I would hope we could get a good turn out on this vote, so we can get a good picture of our market place in gross sales.  Anthony


----------



## YoYoSpin (Dec 30, 2004)

What happened to $10k to $20k...?


----------



## PenWorks (Dec 30, 2004)

There wern't enough lines !!!


----------



## woodpens (Dec 30, 2004)

I cheated. I'm in the over $20k category, but I sell pens for a lot of people. []


----------



## C_Ludwigsen (Dec 30, 2004)

Just added it up.  Can't believe I grossed right about $2,000 in one year on a HOBBY!!!  How cool is that?  Talk about a hobby that pays for itself.

Chuck


----------



## mike_l (Dec 30, 2004)

Adding my gross up was easy.  All of my sales were in December.  Made enough to support my habit (uhhh, I mean hobby) for another year.  []

Mike L


----------



## Old Griz (Dec 31, 2004)

Had a real good year at our local farm market for Nov-Dec... most sales were for pens in the $50 and up range.. real surprising for the economy in this area, but I am not complaining, LOL... 
Got some money for new toys and a lot of extra for my wife and daughter to have an exceptionally good Christmas, because without them life would not be worth turning...


----------



## darbytee (Dec 31, 2004)

I did pretty well this year, thanks mainly to a 50 pen order from a local business and a neighbor who bought about $300 worth. I'm going to try to hit the craft shows some next year and see how that works out.


----------



## Jake Byrd (Dec 31, 2004)

I messed up on my post, I meant 100-1000, not under 100.  Pretty good seeing as I only sold about 5 pens.


----------



## Woodbutcher68 (Jan 3, 2005)

Didn't sell too many at shows, but friends sure come in handy!
I'm going to expand my line this year from slimline pens and bottle stoppers to a few other styles.


----------



## J. Fred Muggs (Jan 4, 2005)

I did rather well at the one show I did this past year.  Did significantly better with a captive group of about 85 total electricians who bought around one hundred total pens over about five months.  Hope todo more shows this year.


----------



## PenWorks (Jan 4, 2005)

56 Votes [] Were getting there. I really would like to see at least 100 votes on this. So if you haven't placed your bet, stop bye. []

Just can't figure it out, although I had a good year in pen sales, I still managed to spend more than I sold []


----------



## melogic (Jan 5, 2005)

Started turning in February of 2004 and made A LOT more than I ever thought I would have. My wife and daughter and I turned over 1000 pens. We are going to start turning bowls in a month or so and double our pen production, I hope.


----------



## Gregory Huey (Jan 5, 2005)

Mark sounds like you had a very busy year and plans for a bigger one for 2005. Good Luck.


----------



## PenWorks (Jan 11, 2005)

Come on folks, I can't believe only 67 members out of 900 actually sold a pen last year. [] What due you do with them? If you don't sell, that is a ctagory for that too. []


----------



## panini (Jan 18, 2005)

my wife sometimes take pens to give as gifts...[8D]


----------



## btboone (Jan 18, 2005)

My gross for pens wasn't a whole lot.  My other stuff did pretty well.


----------



## woodpens (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by btboone_
> <br />My gross for pens wasn't a whole lot.  My other stuff did pretty well.


"Pretty well" is a good thing. I am glad to see somebody making a living doing what you do. I am inspired. []


----------

